# epoxy release agent



## kd0afk (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a shaper height adjust lever that has a plastic ball at the end. The plastic ball has a brass threaded insert that is loose. I want to fill the hole with epoxy. Can I spray the end of the lever with wd-40and screw it in while the epoxy sets. Do you think the wd-40 will allow the handle to be unscrewed?


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 9, 2014)

Kd,

 I like the ability to take things apart, just in case they need to be changed out. Epoxy seems extreme. Have you thought of blue loctite? Plumbers tap?


----------



## portlandron (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't think the WD-40 will do what you want. I would try gluing the insert to the plastic ball using super glue.


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 9, 2014)

The plastic ball is temporary till I make a ball turning attachment for my lathe.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you think the wd-40 will allow the handle to be unscrewed?

no when I dis a lot of polyester fiberglass work we used wax as a mold release coating to prevent things from sticking.


Tin


----------



## Arcane (Jan 9, 2014)

Poly Vinyl Alcohol (PVA) would probably work. It is used as a mold release in the molding of fiberglass parts. Usually bought from the same guys who sell you glass roving, woven glass cloth, carbon fiber, etc.... If you cannot find any I'll mail you enough to do the job.... half a teaspoon would be plenty.


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't have any super glue so I just epoxied the insert in. I didn't fill the hole and it worked.


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 10, 2014)

Silicon release spray works well with Epoxy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2014)

> Poly Vinyl Alcohol (PVA) would probably work. It is used as a mold release in the molding of fiberglass parts.



True PVA has its purpose.  I have sprayed a few gallons of it over the years.

Imagine spaying milk in multiple layers for a few mill buildup. Spay too little and it takes forever to get a usable layer. spray too heavy and it melts though the layers underneath and it drips away to nothing. It takes a knack and a bit of practice to learn to spray the stuff. there where only a couple of guys in my shop that could spray it. 

believe me wax or silicone spray is a whole lot easier. 
Tin


----------



## 110samec (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue moly grease is what I would use. We put it on bolts in work when using plexus (which is an extrememly tough 2 part adhesive) on the boats. Bolts undo easily


----------

